# wild rabbits?



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

do any of u big burm/boa/retic owners use rifle shot wild rabbits?


----------



## snakeeyes (Apr 13, 2008)

hi i shoot wild rabbits for my mate who has 2 burms the only thing you have to be carefull of is to make sure you get the pellet out of the kill other wise the snake could get lead poisionong and will not be able to digest pellet , what ever you do dont use shot guns too many ball bearings to remove. the only other down side is if the pellet hits the rabbits stomach it can be smelly and very messy thanks craig


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

i shoot hundreds of bunnys just wondered if anyone could use them its a 28ftlb fac custom stalker chucking out promethius steel bearings with a plastic skirt so straight through at 60 yrds and no lead only keep clean headshots my burms really not intersted in them


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

i could be but your to far mate which is a shame as my Boa would probably love em.


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

i have heard from quite a few people should freeze them first for 3 months to make sure they are rid of any disease parasites etc??


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

but surely a relatively fresh bunnies gonna be better than a 3 month old 1 even if its only frozen for a few days


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Maybe you should get a big freezer and some polyboxes and take them along to a few shows!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

turkish_666 said:


> but surely a relatively fresh bunnies gonna be better than a 3 month old 1 even if its only frozen for a few days


Yes, a rabbit frozen for a matter of days would be better nutritionally than one frozen for 3 months. However, that same 3 month frozen rabbit is just as good as a rabbit frozen for a year. Essentially by the 3 month point the degredation is done.


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

I go out and shoot my own rabbits as well.I just use a .22 air rifle but it does the trick and i keep the rabbits frozen by the month usually.I never feed fresh kill to my burms due to the risk of the wild rabbits having parasites etc


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I used to ferret my rabbits so no lead shot or pellet to worry about ive never fed a wild rabbit to a snake though.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

ahhh the 3 month frozen bits cool was wondering bout that oh well im gonna go get me some fluffy tails


----------



## debo (Jul 28, 2008)

turkish_666 said:


> do any of u big burm/boa/retic owners use rifle shot wild rabbits?


 no but ive got 3 apbt which love a whole rabbit for breakfast so if your still looking for som1 to help HELP me  its costing me a fortune to feed! and im in dover so could come and pick em up regularly in fact i'll buy em off ya at a price were both happy with. email me [email protected] thanks.


----------

